# Autoglym/ Mark Evans car cleaning DVD



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

Hello All,
I have just watched the Autoglym/ Mark evans "How to clean your car" DVD.
I thought it was very good, and i have most of the Autoglym range.
but what else would you have done to the car to get a better finish? 

For a weekly wash is there anything else you would do?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that the same guy that did all the kit car etc. building shows on discovery?


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

yes, he has done all sorts 
http://www.markevans.co.uk/default.php


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking of buying this DVD, how in depth is it?


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Ive got it, not very in depth, dont think it showed any machine paint correction (correct me if Im wrong) but its a good watch though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CPU said:


> I was thinking of buying this DVD, how in depth is it?


I got a copy after a visit to the AG HQ, actually it is a decent watch (well compared to big brother ) and even if you think you are unconsciously competent, this will refresh your memory and some good tips can be picked up, at least on the vid you can see the techniques in action.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree it's a good DVD - it's pretty much what is on the AG valeting course and the interior cleaning advice in particular is excellent imo.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds interesting, where can you get it from?


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.markevans.co.uk/acatalog/


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

http://www.markevans.co.uk/acatalog/How_Clean_Is_Your_Car.html
its £9.78 
£13.63 including Shipping 
Or 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-DVD-...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
£8.50 inc P&P


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm willing to loan my copy to DW as long as everyone agress to post it onto the next person - does that infringe any copyright laws?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

nogrille said:


> I'm willing to loan my copy to DW as long as everyone agress to post it onto the next person - does that infringe any copyright laws?


Good man. Can i get first dibs please ???:thumb::thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sound good can i be second


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

And if you express mail it it will only take about 64 years to get to everyone:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

right Declanswan has pm'd me so it's on his way to him. PM him if you want to be next.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

I will do the same with mine, so first to PM me can borrow it. If it could be posted onto the next DW member at your cost also.

DOWIE


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

I am surprised that Autoglym dealers dont give it away with large orders? 
If the club did a groupbuy on Autoglym products could the club then not be given a copy?


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, mine is off to Bestgear, Im sure he will be back on here once he has finished it for the next viewer.

DOWIE


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a copy, and it's ok, bit of an advert for AG, but ok. There's some machine polishing on there, but no real technical guidance on it, you just see him having a bash. The key to th whole DVD was the choice of car. They used a nice german barge, absolutely filthy with contry grime, but it had little in the way of motorway stone chips etc, so came up really well.
Good entertainment, but nothing amazing in terms of technical guidance.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark Evans is an absolute GOD. I love him.


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I've not seen this before so would like to join the waiting list please :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

point blank said:


> I've not seen this before so would like to join the waiting list please :thumb:


ianking is having my copy after the first borrower, so PM him to make sure you are next

DOWIE


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

DOWIE said:


> ianking is having my copy after the first borrower, so PM him to make sure you are next
> 
> DOWIE


Cheers, I have done:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Big thanks to nogrille for the lend of the dvd, ive pm'd chrisc as he said he wanted second dibs on it, so if anyone else is interested in it after him then pm him.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

DOWIE said:


> ianking is having my copy after the first borrower, so PM him to make sure you are next
> 
> DOWIE


I posted the DVD through Ian's letterbox this afternoon, so its over to him now for the next borrower!

Thanks Chris!

David


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

hi ive finished with this so anybody want pm me cheers declanswan


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I would but your PM inbox is full


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so it is ill delete some crap now


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - interested to see this one


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Can I be next to get the dvd...


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

ianking has mine, PM him and he can forward to you once he is done with it


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

DOWIE said:


> ianking has mine, PM him and he can forward to you once he is done with it


Watched the DVD. Thanks to Dowie for the loan of it. Its off to 'pointblank' next.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem


----------



## jo90 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anything half decent like this on Youtube - budget is tighter than a nuns noonoo !


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I've finished with Dowies copy now, thanks Chris:thumb:
If the next person on the list wants to PM me I will pass it on.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

point blank said:


> I've finished with Dowies copy now, thanks Chris:thumb:
> If the next person on the list wants to PM me I will pass it on.


I would like to borrow a copy of this please ? Lost track of who's DVD this was originally so let me know so I can thank them !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not received it yet from Chris...


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I go on the waiting list please? Not sure how many copies are flying around. :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

point blank has mine if you want to PM him, he can forward to you once he has finished


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

Fastmonkey was the first to pm me so I will pass it on to him via the post tomorrow morning, I have asked him to pass it onto Franco50 who also pm'd me.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

never arrived with me so I dont have one to pass on


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> never arrived with me so I dont have one to pass on


Fastmonkey has mailed a DVD to me, PM me your address details and I'll send it on once I've seen it. :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Think you have mine now mate?



Fastmonkey said:


> I would like to borrow a copy of this please ? Lost track of who's DVD this was originally so let me know so I can thank them !


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Dowie - Many thanks for the loan of the DVD, I enjoyed watching it especially the science bits ! :lol: 

Posted it today to Franco50.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem, shame there arent many others like it, or a series of them

DOWIE


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this. I already have the "A Car Is Born" DVD which is really interesting and I think Mark Evans is a natural at this sort of thing.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Just wonder how much help he gets and who funds all the projects, specially the E Type, as he says on the last episode he spent near £60k

DOWIE


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

Would love to borrow this if you'd be happy to add me to the list.

Let me know if OK.

Thanks


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

PM Franco50 for mine.

DOWIE



jakeboy69 said:


> Would love to borrow this if you'd be happy to add me to the list.
> 
> Let me know if OK.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

DOWIE said:


> PM Franco50 for mine.
> 
> DOWIE


Sorry mate, *Bigpikle* is next on the list after me. If Jakeboy69 PMs him he can send it on


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Im actually next after bigpikle and g220 has requested me to send it to him after.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've put this in the post today to *bigpikl*.

I watched it last night and found it good entertainment. Although the laboratory scenes were quite interesting I thought the way they kept interrupting the work on the car to show them was a bit annoying. Was the inside of that BMW minging or what? 

Thanks to DOWIE for making his DVD available to us all! :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah the shame of that woman and her glovebox........


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fastmonkey said:


> Yeah the shame of that woman and her glovebox........


Enough to put you off boiled sweeties for life.


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I would also like to watch this but not really sure who has it (I assume BigPikl has it based on posts) and where I would be in the queue/who I should PM.

Any pointers would be great - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Judging by the post at the top of this page the current order seems to be:

Bigpikle
Daffyduck
G220

I'd suggest you try a PM to G220 mate. :thumb:


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Franco, will do :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Can i add my name to the list?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i would like to see this,but one copy seems to have gone awol 

does g220 have the copy that is still in circa, or is he just on the waiting list?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

The copy I had was Dowie's and I have sent it on to Bigpikl who has PM'd me to say he has received it. I think G220 is on the list to receive this copy at some point after Bigpikl.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - I have 1 copy, from Franco, and DaffyDuck is next...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Chaps - I don't have it yet, I am after daffyduck, then next in line after me is Spy


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

diesel_dog said:


> Can i add my name to the list?


Hi Diesel Dog,

I am next in line after G220. When I PM'd him he hadn't received it yet.

I am happy to send on to you after I receive and watch it :thumb:

Drop me a PM so I have your ID ready


----------



## Sick Puppy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi ya, I was up for purchasing a copy of this, problem is that I'm in New Zealand and I cannot seem to find a copy of this anywhere to buy. (and then then when it was available, it wasn't at a reasonable price! lol). Now, I cannot find it anywhere...

I cannot reasonably expect anyone to send the DVD to me in NZ, but has anyone made a copy? Cheers! A.


----------



## Sick Puppy (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the PM- all I need now is 10 posts!! 

[goes to look at post count]


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi chaps,

Anyone know where both the DVDs are?


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Sick Puppy said:


> Hi ya, I was up for purchasing a copy of this, problem is that I'm in New Zealand and I cannot seem to find a copy of this anywhere to buy. (and then then when it was available, it wasn't at a reasonable price! lol). Now, I cannot find it anywhere...
> 
> I cannot reasonably expect anyone to send the DVD to me in NZ, but has anyone made a copy? Cheers! A.


Dont expect us owners of these dvds and are happy to lend them out to strangers, would be chuffed if we knew there were copies being made


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I sent Dowie's DVD to Bigpikl which he received on 18th July.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> I sent Dowie's DVD to Bigpikl which he received on 18th July.


will be passing it on next couple of days


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

It turns out a mate at work has this dvd which he is going to lend to me, so i am removing myself from the list..


I was after diesel_dog so therefor it goes to jakeboy69 is after him.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Can I be added to the list please?

Not really sure where that might be  - I'll have to have a read through 

EDIT

Right, I think this is it:

Bigpickle
Daffyduck
G220
Spy
Diesel dog
jakeboy 69
Then me I hope :wave:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Can I be added to the list please?

Not really sure where that might be - I'll have to have a read through 

EDIT

Right, I think this is it:

Bigpickle
Daffyduck
G220
Spy
Diesel dog
jakeboy 69
Then me I hope
Planet Man Please, Please. Who do I need to PM as I am very confused


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I believe the list is 

Diesel dog - current holder
Spy
jakeboy 69
Faythur
Planet Man

You just need to PM the person before you on the list to ensure you are next and they have not been PM'd by someone else beforehand


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Spy said:


> Hi guys, I believe the list is
> 
> Diesel dog - current holder
> Spy
> ...


Is this my dvd chaps?

I havent been told where its gone for a while

DOWIE


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

DOWIE said:


> Is this my dvd chaps?
> 
> I havent been told where its gone for a while
> 
> DOWIE


Hi Dowie, I don't know if this helps but this is the disc that came down the following line:

Franco
Bigpickle
Daffyduck
G220

I believe it is yours :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah yes, think thats mine, ta


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought I would provide a quick update.

I received Dowie's DVD from Diesel_Dog on Saturday. Will aim to watch it during the week and get it out by the end of the week to Jakeboy69. The list currently stands as:

Spy - Current Holder
jakeboy 69
Faythur
Planet Man


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Cheers for the update


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update:thumb: Seems to be getting closer


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

OK guys, watched this last night.

As other people have said, nothing really new but I think they have done a good job of making what could be a fairly boring topic to watch, actually half-entertaining :buffer:.

Great transformation on the car but not sure about it costing them under £100 for AG products and badges - I'd love to know where they bought their stuff from !

At one point I almost fell off my seat. They washed with a sponge and no second rinse bucket in sight topped off with one of those nasty flexi-blades - swirl city or what :doublesho !

Anyway, I'll get the DVD in the post to Jakeboy some time today 

Finally, a big thank you to Dowie for kindly lending out his copy of the DVD to all of us :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

OK, the DVD was posted to Jakeyboy today by recorded delivery :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive pm'd planet man, so hopefully ill get it after him

Spy - Current Holder
jakeboy 69
Faythur
Planet Man 
me hopefully Clean-my-sxi


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Got the DVD from Jakeboy, so will be watching over weekend :thumb:

I'll PM Planet Man now....

Cheers Dowie for the free viewing of your DVD :wave:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Just pmed Clean-my-sxi so hopefully I'll have it after them
Spy - Current Holder
jakeboy 69
Faythur
Planet Man 
Clean-my-sxi
dreaddan - hopefully


Dowie - thanks in advance


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

:wave: For clarity, I believe the current status of Dowie's DVD is:

Faythur - Current holder
Planet Man
Clean-my-sxi
dreaddan

:thumb:


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice!

Faythur - Current holder
Planet Man
Clean-my-sxi
dreaddan
GTTjames


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Faythur - Current holder
Planet Man
Clean-my-sxi
dreaddan
GTTjames
Escort God


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Faythur - Current holder
Planet Man
Clean-my-sxi
dreaddan
GTTjames
Escort God  
dazzlers82:thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm posting to Planet Man this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd also like to thank Dowie for passing it on to everyone!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers to Dowie, ive sent it over to Dreaddan now


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

No worries. Im quite interested in having this back soon though. Wouldnt mind watching it again.

What is the current list of "wanters" ?

DOWIE


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i guess this is the current list:
dreaddan - current holder
GTTjames
Escort God
dazzlers82

wouldn't mind having a look at this myself, obviously i understand if you want it back soon. must say its very nice of you to let so many people borrow it.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Faythur said:


> I'm posting to Planet Man this afternoon


Thanks fella



Clean-my-sxi said:


> Cheers to Dowie, ive sent it over to Dreaddan now


Good to know it arrived safely:thumb:



DOWIE said:


> No worries. Im quite interested in having this back soon though. Wouldnt mind watching it again.
> 
> What is the current list of "wanters" ?
> 
> DOWIE


Thanks again to Dowie for sharing the DVD:thumb: Much appreciated


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Depends how many others want to borrow it. I will give it a week or so, then Id like it back,

Cheers all

DOWIE


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> i guess this is the current list:
> dreaddan - current holder
> GTTjames
> Escort God
> ...


sweet


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone want to loan me one??


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, the dvd came thogh the door today.
I'll try to get it out tomorrow but will probably be sat.
dan


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

dreaddan said:


> Hi, the dvd came thogh the door today.
> I'll try to get it out tomorrow but will probably be sat.
> dan


thats fine just drop a post/pm when you send it. Then i have noticed dowie wants it back, what date do you want it back by?


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Would appreciate a loan of this DVD if anyone has it.......PM me.....

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just thinking I wonder how many miles this DVD has clocked up


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Ive not had a change to watch it yet but as DOWIE wants it back ive posted it on today


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Would appreciate seeing this if anyone has one doing the rounds please?


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

cheers, have recieved and watched! Wheres it going next then, when does dowie want it back by?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Chrisc - have you still got my copy?

Cheers

paul


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it was 

GTTjames
Escort God
dazzlers82
Grant_Evans

Id like it back after Grant if thats ok chaps


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

DOWIE said:


> I think it was
> 
> GTTjames
> Escort God
> ...


Okmate! Thanks for sending it round:thumb: il contact escort god and post on


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Ta!

Hope everyone who wanted it has viewed it


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

waiting for it now passed my details on to GTTJames :thumb: 
hope comes soon


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

I appreciate Dowie wants this back and fair play for it doing the rounds, but if anyone else has a copy I would appreciate a lend.

Thanks

Simon :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Tell you what, Simon can be the last borrowee.

So once you are done, you post it back to me, thanks


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Not trying to jump on the above bandwagon ( did post a request earlier) if anyone else has a copy, I'd love to see it. Seems like its a hallmark by which the others are measured and God knows, I've seen enough poor ones on the likes of YouTube!!!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

ChrisC still has my copy, please add your name to the list if you want it and we'll try and keep track of it.

Nogrille - sent to
Declanswan - sent to
ChrisC


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

DOWIE said:


> Tell you what, Simon can be the last borrowee.
> 
> So once you are done, you post it back to me, thanks


Cheers Dowie.... :thumb:
top bombing....

Looking at the above:
GTTjames
Escort God
dazzlers82
Grant_Evans

I should expect it from Grant_Evans in the near future and will post back to you.....

Thanks again mate.

Simon :wave:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi guys

If its not too late, please could I have a borrow of the DVD if its still doing the rounds ?

Thanks
Athol


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

just received my parcel just right now opened it up and there is no disc  
hope GTT James just forgot to put it in 

can you check your dvd player james :lol:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Any further news on this chaps.....

Been awfully quiet the last month :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i have a copy i borrowed first to pm me can have it sent


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah I wouldnt mind knowing whats happening please, thanks

DOWIE


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

DOWIE said:


> Yeah I wouldnt mind knowing whats happening please, thanks
> 
> DOWIE


last i know 10th november dazzlers has it 
as i sent it to him with proof of postage on the 9th

so he has it now:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Escort God said:


> last i know 10th november dazzlers has it
> as i sent it to him with proof of postage on the 9th
> 
> so he has it now:thumb:


I've watched it an forwarded onto grant Evans yesterday :thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Super

Should be on its way to me soon then and then its back to you Dowie.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Who has it now?


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

How far down the queue would I be if I said I would like to see this as well?


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a copy sent to me by chris, dont know whos it is but can pass it on to the next person to pm me their address. 1st come 1st served


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Pmed ya!


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like it next if its my turn! Pm me and I'll send my address. Cheers


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

timbo: I'll watch it and then get it through to you within a week


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ta much!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure what has happened but the original copy (Dowie's) was due to come to me after Grant_Evans had it.....

Has anyone received it off him or is this another copy


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

After smoki1969, Id like mine back please, it seems its all a bit mad, and people dont know whose copy they have

Ta

DOWIE


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Coxy: Did you send the DVD as nothing has arrived here yet?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to borrow this DVD at some point too please


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Bought this DVD this week, only £10 and watched half last night. found it to be very informative and gave me some great idea's on how I can do better when trying to detail my cars


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cullers said:


> Where did you get it from?


It can be bought directly from the Mark Evans website
http://www.markevans.co.uk/acatalog/


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumb:


Franco50 said:


> It can be bought directly from the Mark Evans website
> http://www.markevans.co.uk/acatalog/


 BUT  I looked into this and you add a few ££ p7P but this company I have bought from many times is 24p more expensive but no P&P

if that makes sense

http://www.grandprixlegends.com/books-and-dvds/reference/road-cars/How-Clean-Is-Your-Car.html

ordered about 3-4 days ago and got yesterday:thumb:

totla cost with P&P £9.99


----------



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Got this for xmas from guys at work.

I thought it was f*&%ing p*$h !!!

He used a brush to scrape all the dirt in prior to any sort of rinse, filled up a single wash bucket from a dirty water butt gutter, used a scrapey rubber drying blade, put vinyl and rubber care all over his SRP buffing cloth, and sprayed tire shine all over the wheels and arch paintwork! 

The car was a mess when he finished with it, even the door handles were all streaky...

I think my granny could have done a better job.

I don't claim to be some sort of "master detailer", and enjoy it as a hobby, having learned a lot from the guys on this site, but when you are producing a dvd with the backing of a big company like autoglym, you'd think he'd at least take a visit to Polished Bliss or someone that actually knows what they're doing in order to avoid passing on all the above schoolboy errors to the public !!!


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

I think someone is taking the pi55 with my dvd. Who has it?


DOWIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes - come on guys, DOWIE was extremely generous coming on here and lending it out and it would be a big shame if someone spoilt it by not passing it on.


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Been waiting for cullers to pm - any news? Hope it'll turn up sometime then we can get it back to dowie soon after smoki has seen it. Cheers guys.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

It never arrived my end hence me asking Coxy if he'd sent it. I ended up buying a copy from the place recommended. Was actually thinking of sorting it into an MP4 or avi file to make life easier.
So the last person who acknowledged having it was Coxy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Well coxy was online yesterday so must have seen this, would be nice if he could get in contact.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm guessing the DVD isn't still going around.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

It got lost, Noone admitted to it. I did get some money from someone but see what happens when you lend to strangers. They end up not giving a **** about someone else's property. Took me months to track down where it went. Pissed off didn't cover it!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

my DVD is still out there somwhere too....


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

I've just bought this, going to watch it tonight, not a massive fan of that Mark Evans chap but still, not often you get things to watch on this subject is it?

Real shame about your discs going missing, you really should have had a more organised system and demanded recorded delivery so you could tell exactly who had it and when so there would be no excuses for it going missing. Horse..bolted..stable and all that though...

As you 2 chaps bought it, PM me and I will do you a DVDRip you to download from me, but only you two. I want Mark Evans & autoglym to profit as much as possible from this DVD its only fair, and they might make a sequel!


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

Just watched this DVD...it's a bit cringeworthy if I'm honest...1 or 2 useful things in it but for the most part, quite poor. If they only fixed it with polish also how the hell did they fix the delamination........


----------

